# new to hashingimoto's - chronic hives



## col88 (May 19, 2015)

I was diagnosed 2 weeks ago I haven't been given all the numbers. They forgot to copy some of the results. My antibodies were at 1900 and my thyroidid function is normal.

I started gaining weight and getting hives in January, I went to a GP who did allergy test and when everything was normal and prednisone didn't help i was sent to a dermatologist. She started allergy pills and did a full blood panel and tested for lupus(all normal). After 6 weeks of 4 allergy pills a day and no change she sent me to an immunologist. He did skin allergy test and tested t3, t4, tg-ab, anti-tpo. From that I was told im allergic to almond, sunflower, and 2 other foods I eat often. I was also told my thyroid functions normally but my immune system is attacking it.

im an active 26 yr old who is tired all the time, I have insomnia, chronic hives still, aches, joint pain, and fogginess.

My family history has type 1 diabetes, connective tissue disorders, and rheumatoid arthritis. I was getting 50+ hives a day that would last 3-4 days.

He has me on 10 allergy pills a day and I am now down to 5 or so hives a day that only last 2 days. He suggested a gluten free diet for the next couple of weeks to see if this flare up would stop.

Has anyone else had hives as a symptom?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab, negative is expected
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome tot he board!

What antibodies are that high; TPO? If that is the case, you do need to have an ultra-sound and you do need Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab labs run.

When you post any results; we always need the ranges as well.


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

Is it possible to get a test for celiac before you go gluten free?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had hives 3X a day breakouts. They were huge and it was found that I had developed Almond allergy and was drinking Almond Chocolate coffee daily and eating alot of almond candy at the time.

Today, I am no longer allergic to Almonds and eat 2-3 handfuls almost every day. In my opinion, I believe that allergies can be caused by a thyroid hormone imbalance.

Do you have any labs with ranges that you could share?



> My antibodies were at 1900 and my thyroidid function is normal.


I highly doubt this. Call your doctors office and ask for copies of all labs run.


----------



## Didi (May 22, 2015)

Hi there,

It tooks me more than 15 years to develop hives but I found out purple grapes helped for a week but it seems like a strong probiotic (non-dairy based) takes it away for many weeks off of just one dose. It is said those with Hashimoto's have a leaky gut. With a leaky gut, irritants get in the system and cause all sort of problems including hives. Maybe you want to try see if a water-based (or coconut milk-based) probiotic will keep the hives at bay? Make sure it's organic too. Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## col88 (May 19, 2015)

It tooks me more than 15 years to develop hives but I found out purple grapes helped for a week but it seems like a strong probiotic (non-dairy based) takes it away for many weeks off of just one dose. It is said those with Hashimoto's have a leaky gut. With a leaky gut, irritants get in the system and cause all sort of problems including hives.

The doctor brought up leaky gut and suggested trying gluten free for 2 weeks and try gluten to see if I am sensitive to it.

I have actually been eating a lot of red grapes the last week and a half, first time I have been hive free since the new year!


----------



## Didi (May 22, 2015)

col88 said:


> It tooks me more than 15 years to develop hives but I found out purple grapes helped for a week but it seems like a strong probiotic (non-dairy based) takes it away for many weeks off of just one dose. It is said those with Hashimoto's have a leaky gut. With a leaky gut, irritants get in the system and cause all sort of problems including hives.
> 
> The doctor brought up leaky gut and suggested trying gluten free for 2 weeks and try gluten to see if I am sensitive to it.
> 
> I have actually been eating a lot of red grapes the last week and a half, first time I have been hive free since the new year!


Yay! If you eat the purple grapes you may need to eat even less.


----------



## col88 (May 19, 2015)

TPO 1906. </=60
Tsh 1.5 0.36-3.74
Thyrogobulin antibody 2.8. 0.0-4.0

I was sent back to my GP for everything with my thyroid and was told when I get down to one allergy pill a day i will get retested with my allergies.


----------

